# Tri colored paints



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ive got a few..
Baby Doll & her mama







Baby at 1







An APHA stud i knew







A mare & her colt (colt's sire was the stud above)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sundance, a Paint Clydesdale cross I sold last year. His poofy forelock and a strip of his mane were black.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my gelding Cooper


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Last year, Mama (sold) and my baby Hank

















Hank a couple days ago


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*cough* none of them are true tricolours though. Bay and white is not a tricolour. A tricolour is when the horse legitimately has three different colours. Often a tricolour is a dilute with a patch of non-diluted coat, as well as white. 

This is a tricolour with a patch of non-dilute.









This is a true tricolour.









If a bay and white was a tricolour, every bay horse with a white marking would be considered tricolour.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you Chiilaa, you beat me to it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> *cough* none of them are true tricolours though. Bay and white is not a tricolour. A tricolour is when the horse legitimately has three different colours. Often a tricolour is a dilute with a patch of non-diluted coat, as well as white.
> 
> This is a tricolour with a patch of non-dilute.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

I just got in a huge argument on the cowboy magic facebook page about this. Everybody thought I was an idiot.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

So a bay and white paint with black in mane, tail and just above socks isnt a tri color paint? Only a paint that has 3 color spots?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

QHD - One of the links for CM on facebook? *off to look*


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> So a bay and white paint with black in mane, tail and just above socks isnt a tri color paint? Only a paint that has 3 color spots?


Yes. If a 'bay and white' was a tricolour, then every bay horse with a white marking would be a tricolour. A tricolour needs two different colours and white - bay is one colour.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> So a bay and white paint with black in mane, tail and just above socks isnt a tri-color paint? Only a paint that has 3 color spots?


No a bay with a white pattern is not a tri-colored horse. It is just a bay with a white pattern. The two pictures that Chiilaa posted are perfect examples of true tri-colored horses.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think to help make the point more effective to people who may be misunderstanding is that TRUE tri-colors are exceedingly, almost impossibly, rare. Equine color doesn't typically operate in that fashion, as can be seen by the pony in the second photo who has a chestnut front end and black hind end.

That being said, what is up with that pony? Is it a form of chimerism?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, I believe he is a chimera.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> QHD - One of the links for CM on facebook? *off to look*


It actually looks like it has been removed. :lol: It was a badly photoshopped picture of a bay pinto gypsy stallion.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> It actually looks like it has been removed. :lol: It was a badly photoshopped picture of a bay pinto gypsy stallion.


That was my next question. I remember reading the convo and the OMG YOU MEANIE! type posts and clicking the back button. Did not have the patience to even comment at that time.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Did not know that, thank you!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> So a bay and white paint with black in mane, tail and just above socks isnt a tri color paint? Only a paint that has 3 color spots?


Correct. The mane and tail do not define a base color. A bay is a bay - it is not bay and black...nor is a solid palomino palomino and white...


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Wish I had a pic from a pony I knew when I was younger. She was the first tri color I saw and she looked like a calico cat. She was a mean little thing too


----------



## tassinari (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to get some good pics of my baby. Well, yearling. I think he is tri colored for sure. His head is brown, with an almost T blaze. White line across forehead and down nose. Body,predominantly white, but bay spots. And lately some black spots too. His mane is white, but forelock black. And tail mixed white.and black.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tassinari your baby definitely sounds bay and white, which is not tricolour


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy canoli, that's one funky looking pony, Chiilaa. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> *cough* none of them are true tricolours though. Bay and white is not a tricolour. A tricolour is when the horse legitimately has three different colours. Often a tricolour is a dilute with a patch of non-diluted coat, as well as white.
> 
> This is a tricolour with a patch of non-dilute.
> 
> ...


Stupid question of the day, but couldn't the buckskin colt just have a bend or' spot? What makes it tri-color, vs. a bend or' spot or something similar? 

I had a brown Arab with a black spot in his coat. I always considered it a bend or' spot. So how would you separate something like that from a tri-color? Where do you draw the line is I guess what I am asking?

By the way, the pony is wicked cool!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

THR - usually Bend Ors appear as the horse ages, rather than being there from birth. They also tend to be smaller, and fairly uniform in shape. They also tend to be sootier in colour - rather than, in this case, a patch of the 'original' coat base colour.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Holy canoli, that's one funky looking pony, Chiilaa. :lol:


I know. I want him lol.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

QHDragon said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just got in a huge argument on the cowboy magic facebook page about this. Everybody thought I was an idiot.


Omg I love the CM FB page! I LOVEEE those photos. The one of the Vanner with the silver mane is beautiful.

I remember when I was naive and thought a bay/bucksin paint meant it was tricolor. Then I realized BAY is ONE color, and adding white only makes it a DUO colored horse. Just because black, brown, and white are present, doesn't mean it's a true tri-color. I must admit though, I LOVE the bay paints.


----------

